# some new additions



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Yellow Top Mbamba female

















Melanochromis maingano male

















Golden apple


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice Cichlid!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

"he went thata way..."


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

nice close up on the teeth.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You always take the best photos rice :3


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks. Here's some teeth...


----------



## Ducati (Feb 19, 2010)

Very nice Melanochromis maingano.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Dang it stop taking such good pictures!  

What kind of setup is the apple in? I miss those guys


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Great pictures.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks. The apples are in a mixed semi planted community tank.


----------

